# 13 year old girl Benches 240lb RAW



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SheriV (Mar 17, 2013)

good girl....hopefully she never listens to anyone who tells her she can't


love Dana Lynn Bailey too


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 17, 2013)

lol, dam that was awesome!


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 17, 2013)

that,young,bitch lifts harder than me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2013)

What...that little girl out benches 75 percent of the pussies in here


----------



## Tesla (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow!! She could easily get 250.


----------



## independent (Mar 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> What...that little girl out benches 99.8 percent of the pussies in here



Fixed.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2013)

a dude I lifted with at the gym today couldn't bench over 225


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 17, 2013)

Hell ya it was a flag nor fail video!!! Love them. I was at the Arnold and missed it, that girl is a beast.


----------



## s2h (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice...just keep mark harris away from her...


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 17, 2013)

She's 12 years old, keep Azza away from her....

Oh wait....

 he only likes little boys...never mind.

She is AWESOME!


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 17, 2013)

One more....I'm sending that vid to a whole bunch of tough guys from the gym just to hear them say the lift was rigged.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 17, 2013)

she is in fucking dope.alright?
wtf,she's orphan or smth?
doesn't got parents to protect her?
ffs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 17, 2013)

cant bench 225^^^^


----------



## Watson (Mar 17, 2013)

20, 10, 5 and 2.5kg plate each side = 37.5 x 2 = 75kg + bar(mens) 20kg = 95kg x 2.20462 (convert to pounds) = 209.43 pounds, where is the other 30.5?

am i missing something? (wouldnt be the first time!)

still impressive


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2013)

Griffith said:


> 20, 10, 5 and 2.5kg plate each side = 37.5 x 2 = 75kg + bar(mens) 20kg = 95kg x 2.20462 (convert to pounds) = 209.43 pounds, where is the other 30.5?
> 
> am i missing something? (wouldnt be the first time!)
> 
> still impressive



You have to watch the whole vid. She does multiple presses with increasing weight.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 17, 2013)

Funny how shes taller than all those meatheadz surrounding her


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 18, 2013)

genetics of peace


----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2013)

....  Loved it....Great Video !!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol damn! We bench the same! Only I'm geared!!


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 18, 2013)

imagine she dates an average joe from her highschool,who doesn;t lift at all,and cheats on her,
the poor guy..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol damn! We bench the same! Only I'm geared!!



u cant bench your bodyweight?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2013)

Hell no. Although I've made steady improvements over the last 4 months from 200lb to 240lb on my incline bench!


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 18, 2013)

She's strong as hell, but I'm not a fan of that arch


----------



## CG (Mar 18, 2013)

Holy shit. Love that FNF and DLB too


----------



## XYZ (Mar 18, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> that,young,bitch lifts harder than me



^^States the obvious.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> a dude I lifted with at the gym today couldn't bench over 225




Was her name Nikos?


----------



## s2h (Mar 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Hell no. Although I've made steady improvements over the last 4 months from 200lb to 240lb on my incline bench!



Take more gear....thats always the correct approach....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2013)

damn!


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 18, 2013)

russian..gregg valentino's ''friend''


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 18, 2013)

Damn is right! 13 year old girls aren't even 13 year old girls anymore!


----------



## malk (Mar 18, 2013)

she's cute and hench.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 18, 2013)

That's friggin unbelievable.  Most grown arse men can't even hit 240.


----------



## Saney (Mar 18, 2013)

That girl is going to be benching more than me in no time


----------



## Renaissance Man (Mar 18, 2013)

240 ?... Phftt !!


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 18, 2013)

no impressed shes Russian its in her blood... jk fuck her boy friend better be hitting 4 plates..


----------



## Tesla (Mar 18, 2013)

GearsMcGilf said:


> That's friggin unbelievable. Most grown arse men can't even hit 240.



McGilf.......wtf u been......??  I know u got ball and chained, but get yer ass to the CT.


----------



## Swfl (Mar 18, 2013)

That form makes it more like a decline bench than flat. Impressive weight though.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 19, 2013)

Maryana Naumova - RIA Novosti eng 16/11/2011 - YouTube


Girl raises bar on Guinness powerlifting record ??? RT Sport


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 19, 2013)

i d like to see what she dl


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 19, 2013)

VERY impressive. Kind of a wide grip as well. If she don't flatten her back she is going to hurt herself though.  I hope she don't read this. I don't want my ass kicked.


----------



## malk (Mar 19, 2013)

bet shes on all kindz of gearz.


----------



## s2h (Mar 19, 2013)

bdeljoose said:


> VERY impressive. Kind of a wide grip as well. If she don't flatten her back she is going to hurt herself though.  I hope she don't read this. I don't want my ass kicked.



thats a pretty standard style for bench comp folks..


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 19, 2013)

Unfrickin believable.
Thanks for putting that out there. I'm sure it can motivate many of us.LOL


----------

